# Sierra Road KOM (San Jose Cycling Classic 2/14/2009)



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Is anyone planning to ride the Sierra Road KOM at the San Jose Cycling Classic? I'm tempted though the date is rather unfortunate. It is also only a few days before the ToC stage heads up Sierra Road, and that doesn't cost any money.


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

I did this ride with Francis and Twain and Derek last year. It was a very worthwhile event. I haven't signed up this year yet but I definitely plan on doing so. Even if you don't break a PR on Sierra the ride and pre and post ride festivities and swag make it fun. 
I plan on riding the KOM on Saturday and attending the race on Monday. If I don't work on Sunday I may take that off and check out that stage too. 
They are also having a criterium downtown this year on the same day as the KOM. I don't know if it's possible to do both in one day or not. I won't do the criterium anyway though but it would be fun to watch.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sure, I'll go. I love to hate that climb.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I might do this after all. ukwife doesn't appear to mind the date clash. Are you guys going to meet up to add some RBR competitive spice to the climb?


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

30 minutes is about as competitive as I expect to be. Hopefully I will surprise myself.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 31, 2008)

For $52 to climb Sierra, no. I did do this last year thinking it was a race from downtown SJ to the top of Sierra, but no, it's a police escort to the bottom of Sierra then a chip timed race up. Hence, it is for pure climbers, not dudes who stir things up on the flats.

The whole reception at SJ city hall was extremely corporate and felt like some executive delegated his administrative coordinator to set it all up. I felt like I should have been wearing a dress shirt and slacks.

I'm comfortable in a corporate environment, I'm trained in dealing with every little nook and cranny of it, but this event felt like I was going to a job interview. Not something I want to spend $52 and spend my Saturday doing.

Speaking of job interviews, this may be a good event to network and possibly get one. If that is your motive.


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

I am in. Sounds like it will be fun before and after. I know the climb is gonna hurt!

It was 56 bucks. Cheap price for a good time!


----------

